# Submit Form



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

I have set up a app that:
1. Ask users to input data into a form then hit *next*
2. Shows the information on the next page so the the user can make sure 
they entered the right info, if they haven't they hit *previous* to 
make any corrections or they hit *submit* to submit to an access 
database (access 97)
My question is how do i submit that info from the conformation page because the data is no longer in a form so i cannot use the *insert* command from *server behaviors* in dreamweaver mx.

any help what so ever could be greatly appreciated.

also, i am using asp with vbscript


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Does your form have a connection to the back end database? It will never insert unless there is a connection.


----------



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

yes, if i submit right from the form it goes right into the database, but if i want to show the user the data they entered to make sure its right before they submit it, what they are looking at is no longer the form because its on a new page and hence i cant figure out how to submit the data from there


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Put them into session variables when they come into the verification form.


----------



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

ok how exactly do i do that, im having a ***** of a time figuring it out, i know how to create them from the bindings panel but im not sure how to go about doing the rest


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you want a form element to remain as a session variable just do use something like this:

Session("firstname") = Reqest.Form("firstname")

Have a submit button on the page and when the insert line for firstname is used refer it to Session("firstname") you need to close the session variables when you are done using them.


----------



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

im new to this so forgive my ignorance but how does putting the form elements into session varialbls allow me to submit the variables into the database on the following page, i mean arent form elements the only thing you can submit into a database, then again i know its possible because ive been on websites that show you your info and ask "are you sre" giving you the option to click "next' to submit or "previous" to go back and fix which i also dont know how to do but thats a seperate matter for later


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The session variable will hold the item in memory until you close the session. You can do this for password protected pages so the user will stay validated until they logout or close the browser window and you can call the variable at any time.


----------



## emagdnim (Jun 21, 2004)

ok, so after you put the form element into a session variable, how do you get it into the database. im assuming i call up the session variable not on the data entry page but the page i want to display the data on for confirmation right?

and thanks again man


----------

